# Fish flavored foods



## Coopsdad (May 23, 2017)

I am confused and would welcome any help. On many sites it says that fish is okay for a Hedgehog and many others say NO FISH what so ever. I have had my Cooper for over 2 years and he's a rescue so I'm still learning about hedgies. I have found that he loves Purina Beyond brand Salmon, Egg and Sweet potato dry cat food, so am not sure if I should continue to feed him it or not. He does not eat the chicken or turkey flavored as well. He is an exercise fanatic and has no bowel or urinary issues. Is it just that some Hedgehogs are sensitive to fish or that is could kill them if they eat it for a long period of time. I always read the labels and look for the right nutritional mix plus supplement him with greens, baby food veggies and cilantro for a special treat. Any info would be greatly appreciated... Thank you for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

On this forum I have read that fish is safe it just tends to lead to smellier poop. As long as your hog loves it and eats I think your fine. You obviously haven't noticed horrible smells if your hedgie's been eating it for so long with no problem. In fact, I believe one of the knowledgeable people here, Artemis-Ichiro, once said they feed Ichiro salmon as a treat with no issues. Hope this helps.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine only likes natural balance with salmon and his poop doesn't smell worse than it did with the purina non fish the breeder used. He'll be 2 in November and he's perfectly fine.


----------

